# Anonymous study with aim of improving infertility aftercare



## annacardiff (Dec 7, 2017)

Hi everyone, I am an undergraduate student in the School of Psychology, Cardiff University. As part of my degree I am carrying out a study to understand how people adjust to not realising their parenthood goals. My research project is testing out the Three Tasks Model of Adjustment to Unmet Parenthood Goals, as proposed in a study earlier this year (Gameiro, S., & Finnigan, A. (2017). Long-term adjustment to unmet parenthood goals following ART: a systematic review and meta-analysis. Human Reproduction Update, 23(3), 322-337.). My supervisor is Sofia Gameiro, who is a senior lecturer in the School of Psychology at Cardiff University.

This study received ethical approval from the Ethics Committee of the School of Psychology- Cardiff University.

If you have not been able to have children OR you haven't had as many children as you would have liked, then you are eligible to take part in this survey. We are hoping that the results of this survey will lead to improvements in the aftercare process for those who do not realise their parenthood goals.

We are hoping to recruit around 250 participants, and if you enter your email address at the end (which will not be linked to your answers in the survey), you will enter the prize draw to win one of four £50 Amazon vouchers.

The link to the survey is here: https://cardiffunipsych.eu.qualtrics.com/jfe/form/SV_73WpnrBsh3laWVf

If you have any queries about this survey, please feel free to contact myself (Anna Ingram) or my supervisor (Sofia Gameiro), using the contact details below.

Anna Ingram 
Undergraduate Student 
School of Psychology 
Cardiff University 
70 Park Place 
Cardiff 
CF10 3AT 
Email: [email protected]

Sofia Gameiro
Senior Lecturer
School of Psychology
Cardiff University
70 Park Place
Cardiff
CF10 3AT
Email: [email protected]
Tel: +44 (0)29 2087 5376

Details for Ethics Contact
Secretary of the Ethics Committee
School of Psychology 
Cardiff University
Tower Building
Park Place
Cardiff
CF10 3AT
Tel: +44 (0)29 2087 0360
Email: [email protected]


----------

